# Rust Prevention and Correction



## AnthonyM (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi everyone, I purchased a used but mint fisher XV1 in November and I also got a new truck with all new push plates. I already notice some rust on the plow side and truck side parts. Does anybody have any recommendations on how to tackle this because I would prefer to not let this spread like my past rigs. I have heard about the company Eastwood but I am by no means an expert in the field of paint work. 

Thank you in advance for any input


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

https://www.fluid-film.com/frequently-asked-questions/
A lot of people on this site like this stuff.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Like it, hell, lotsa guys here wear it as cologne. :terribletowel:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a little antique restoration project on the go, its covered in rust and quite detailed. I was thinking of using a a product called metal rescue. Ill let you know how it pans out...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

AnthonyM said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased a used but mint fisher XV1 in November and I also got a new truck with all new push plates. I already notice some rust on the plow side and truck side parts. Does anybody have any recommendations on how to tackle this because I would prefer to not let this spread like my past rigs. I have heard about the company Eastwood but I am by no means an expert in the field of paint work.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any input


The best way is for the manufacturers to stop using powder coating, since they never get the steel prepped correctly so the whole thing is messed up from the get go.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The best way is for the manufacturers to stop using powder coating, since they never get the steel prepped correctly so the whole thing is messed up from the get go.


That would be too simple


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Fluid film is fine for summer storage. I used it once for the winter, however between the road salt and snow it didn't last. Since then I've used a premium marine grade grease and just smear it on. It holds up very well. I covered my cutting edge bolt threads in this grease and they stayed rust free. I did the same for the any contact points along with hose fittings in the plow.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i started spraying carwell on mine, seems to be holding up pretty good compared to previous years of other products


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Cosmoline.....some like wool wax, however, Mother Nature ,salt are always chasing you, I am lucky enough to have a shop with floor drains, even after an event, when equipment is no longer going out, washed, Salt-Away product applied, and are always touching up any new area(s) of concern I can see.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I like fluid film. It’s pretty good for basting turkeys too.
But seriously, project farm did a you tube video where he tested several rust preventers. Fluid film was one of the best.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

they say that wool wax last longer


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who is "they"?


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is "they"?


The WoolWax salesmen obviously.

On that note, I have heard these same rumors, but they remain just that, only rumors through the grapevine. I dont have any experience with WoolWax and dont have firsthand knowledge about it so I cant say if they are true.

I do have experience with both Fluid Film and New Hampshire oil. Both are very good products and I would recommend either depending on usage.

Also to the OP, as was previously mentioned:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is "they"?


 The wool wax marketing dept.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is "they"?


The Techs at fluid film said wool wax is better in northeast


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> The Techs at fluid film said wool wax is better in northeast


Only in the northeast?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I am addicted to this guys channel. Im afraid its going to cost me alot of money as now my crowded shop seems woefully under equipped .


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only in the northeast?


do you just do one word answers to get your post count up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> do you just do one word answers to get your post count up


I count 4 words...


----------



## bcvickers (Oct 25, 2019)

I've been studying rust prevention and mitigation (on the internet) for the past couple of years since I've been trying to slow down the decay on my '14 Super Duty. I've tried the comprehensive system of POR15 and was underwhelmed with the cost vs ease of use vs durability, it just wasn't worth it. I've watched a ton of video's on fluid barriers and it looks like woolwax wins that war but it's only a band aide and any rust that has already started, it just covers up. For the balance of this winter I've just gone the route of wire brushing and cleaning any areas I can get at and covering it with cheap black paint until I can commit the time to do a proper mitigation.

Last week I found two new products that I'd like to have a go at; Corroseal rust converter and Xion Labs 2 in 1 rust converter and sealer.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I think um gonna pay my friend to do por15


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Even though woolwax is better?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

bcvickers said:


> Last week I found two new products that I'd like to have a go at; Corroseal rust converter and Xion Labs 2 in 1 rust converter and sealer.


If you do try either, or both, please post your results. 
I've got a rusty Ford that I have to deal with in spring.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

Hey I sprayed everything underneath my new truck with WoolWax. Excellent product it’s doing a great job.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

I’ve used fluid film on trucks and thought it was good stuff. Then I applied wool wax on another truck/plow/salter and got really good results. The wool wax lasted an entire year and only wore off in a few spots.

Also just slathered wool wax black on my air hitch when I rebuilt it and it looks brand new and should never rust again.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I ended up with woolwax its really good in black


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Try the black. On black things. Work Good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 214269
> Try the black. On black things. Work Good.


More expensive than the original?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I Think $11 at Grainger.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> I Think $11 at Grainger.


Not a good comparison. Granger is usually a little higher priced on everything.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Not a good comparison. Granger is usually a little higher priced on everything.


A little?


----------



## bcvickers (Oct 25, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> If you do try either, or both, please post your results.
> I've got a rusty Ford that I have to deal with in spring.


Update; The Xion Labs 2n1 is holding up pretty dang good on my gooseneck trailer that I used to haul the skid around early this winter for initial plowing. POR15 continues to underwhelm where I spent all the time following their instructions under the drivers side of my '14 F350. I wire-brushed the inside of the wheel wells and the entire under-cab of the passenger side and sprayed good old Rustoleum rust preventative and over-coated with black or white wherever it was appropriate. Then I put factory style fender flares on and applied white vinyl behind the rear wheels (the truck is white) to try and slow down the chipping and peeling. I'm hoping all of this slows things down enough that I don't cry every time I'm under there doing an oil change! I see a '17 and up all aluminum body truck in my future!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the woolwax is thicker


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> the woolwax is thicker


Fatter sheep?


----------



## bcvickers (Oct 25, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fatter sheep?


All organic sheep.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

better product doesnt wash off


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

Used Rust Bullet on the skid steer this year. It is like por-15 but silver and it says it doesn't need the prep or need to be painted over like por-15 does. Acts thin but will dry exactly how you painted it, should have used a foam paint brush. Got some on my hands and it took 2 weeks to come off. Painted over it with rust-o-leum Caterpillar and it looks good if you are 20 feet away and using binoculars backwards. Had some woolwax to use but got too cold before I could spray it on.


----------



## bcvickers (Oct 25, 2019)

CCSnow said:


> Used Rust Bullet on the skid steer this year. It is like por-15 but silver and it says it doesn't need the prep or need to be painted over like por-15 does. Acts thin but will dry exactly how you painted it, should have used a foam paint brush. Got some on my hands and it took 2 weeks to come off. Painted over it with rust-o-leum Caterpillar and it looks good if you are 20 feet away and using binoculars backwards. Had some woolwax to use but got too cold before I could spray it on.


That sounds a lot like the Xion Labs stuff. I didn't paint over it because it was the color I wanted on my gooseneck and it said you didn't have to...we will see!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm gonna try Salts Gone to wash the truck and plow


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Try new hampshire oil. I have used fluid film and wasnt impressed. NH oil lasts longer


----------

